# Rules for Commercial Kitchen Design



## chef elshebli (Sep 7, 2017)

The basic rules of commercial kitchen design

Make sure you have up to 1200mm clearance in front of storage areas with a sliding door.

1200mm x 1200mm clearance in front of other rooms with swinging or folding doors (i.e dining room/service doors

900mm Between work surfaces

The flow of food should be start from delivery to storage, through to preparation and the finished product, with no cross over to avoid cross contamination

Receiving , which involves: handling, checking, recording or storage. Some of these functions may be combined or not needed depending on the size of the kitchen

Storage of meats, poultry and fish should be taken into consideration when designing the kitchen and kept separate from dry foods, vegetables, fruit and pastry.

The main preparation areas in food premises are for: • Meat preparation. • Poultry preparation. • Fish preparation. • Vegetable preparation

All food preparation areas should be separate from the cooking area. Each preparation area should have one single sink per station separated by a physical or air gap to reduce cross contamination. Hand basins should be in these areas

The dish washing area positioning is vital to the successful operation of any kitchen. The design of the dish washing area should have a large drop off area. This area should have the facility to cope with the waste from plates. This will depend on the number of covers and menu

Staff must wash hands as they move from different area’s in the kitchen e.g. preparation to cooking. This will help reduce cross contamination. Prepared meats, poultry, fish and vegetables must be refrigerated until needed and held in a refrigerated under counter unit in the cooking/prep area

Main pipe work within commercial kitchens should be 50mm

Short connections of appliances to main pipe work should be 40mm

Wash hand basin connections to pipes should be 32mm

Pipe work should be a minimum of 20mm from wall to allow for clearing underneath

All equipment should be easily moved for cleaning , Built against the wall or other equipment and the joints must be sealed. Where feasible,



. garbage chutes are used for waste disposal, they should be made of stainless steel. If any part of the chute is inaccessible, it should include a built-in washing facility

Garbage room should be located away from food storage and preparation areas to avoid contamination. Waste material should never pass through the kitchen or restaurant area.

The finishes on the walls must be impervious to grease, food particles and water. The finish must be smooth and even. The surface should have no buckles, ledges or exposed fixings. The finished surface of the walls must be easy to clean

The exhaust canopy must cover all cooking appliances with an overhang of 150mm to capture the cooking fume

The need for separate storage rooms will depend on the scale of the kitchen, however, consideration should be given to specific storage needs for the following:

• Dry goods. • Chilled and frozen foods. • Fresh fruit and vegetables. • Returned/recalled foods. • Packaging material. • Cooking utensils and equipment. • Cleaning equipment and chemicals. • Clothing and personal belongings of staff. • Garbage and recyclable materials. • Storage facilities must allow the safe retrieval of stored items. • Waste oil storage (bunding). • Staff lockers.

Waste/Refuge storage Chilled goods storage Ambient (dry goods) storage Total 0.04 – 0.06 m2/seat 0.21 – 0.26 m2/seat 0.21 – 0.26 m2/seat 0.46 – 0.58 m2/seat

Flying insects can be eliminated through the use of insect control devices, e.g. electronic insect killers. It is recommended that such devices are located at entrances to eliminate the insects on entry. Ideally the insect control device will contain the insects although if the device kills the bug causing them to drop, consideration must be given as to where the insects will land so that they do not contaminate food or food preparation areas (UV bulbs must be changed as manufacturer instruct


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Exhaust canopy needs fire suppression, typically one nozzle per 60,000 btu's, but configuations rely on municipal fire codes, and typically, one nozzle in the plenum of the canopy, and one nozzle in the exhaust ductwork. Fan must turn OFF if fire supression system is triggered.

Employee washrooms MUST be located no further than 50 ft (15 meteres) from the kitchen.

Dishpit licstion depends heavily on the server's entrance to the kitchen....
Exhaust canopy's position depends heavily on the cheapest/easiest route for extract and make up air shaft routes.
Make up air almost always requires a/c

Grease traps a.k.a grease interceptors. Minimum of 55 gallon ( 200 litres), with every appliance such as sinks, floor drains, etc requiring a larger size. Location depends on type of floor (structural slab, slab on grade) and location of most sinks

Backflow prevention devices on dinks, dishwashers, and especially ice machines.
Dedicated handwash sink.

Walk in freezers require an insulated floor. This means ramps to get over the threshold.
Whenever possible use remote compressors for all refrigeration, including ice machines.

And many, many more.....


----------



## chef elshebli (Sep 7, 2017)

foodpump said:


> Exhaust canopy needs fire suppression, typically one nozzle per 60,000 btu's, but configuations rely on municipal fire codes, and typically, one nozzle in the plenum of the canopy, and one nozzle in the exhaust ductwork. Fan must turn OFF if fire supression system is triggered.
> 
> Employee washrooms MUST be located no further than 50 ft (15 meteres) from the kitchen.
> 
> ...


Thanks... please tell me more


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Foodpump just to refine your answer. The make up air fan should go off if the fire suppression system is triggered. The exhaust fan should stay on'


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Eh...no. According to the fire boys here, the exhaust fan definately turns off. If it didn't, the fan would suck up flames through the plenum and shaft, and out the fan onto the roof or whereever the fan is mounted. Also if the shaft has grease build up, you don't want flames going through it. They (Vancouver fire dept) showed me pics of what happens if the exhaust fan sucks up flames through the shaft. Which is why the insurance boys want me to keep all invoices of a certified duct cleaning company to service me every 3 mths...


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

That is strange, in the US the exhaust fan is on or turned on when the system is tripped. The make up air is shut down preventing oxygen from fanning the fire. the explosive or burnable fumes are vented to the exhaust duct and mixed with fire fighting chemicals. Here is a paragraph from a government spec for a hood system.

Ansul Activation: This is activated by either
melting the fusible link
under the range hood or by
manual pull at the Ansul system pull station. Acti
vation of the Ansul system allows discharge of
fire suppression chemicals on the range, frye
rs or other under-hood equipment where code-
required fire suppression is mandatory. Ansul
system activation will also turn on the hood
exhaust fan (if not on already), turn off the make-u
p air unit, close the automatic gas valve, shut
down all electrical power under the hood, turn off the hood lights and signal the building fire alarm
system that an alarm condition exists


----------

